# Using Strava on a trainer



## JSWhaler (Nov 25, 2009)

I've recently begun using the strava app on my phone as I ride. I like to look over my rides afterwords. Anyway I also ride a lot on my trainer and am looking at ways to upload my trainer rides to strava. From what I gather I could pick up the wahoo speed cadence sensor and run the wahoo app while I ride in my basement, then upload it to strava. Are others doing this? Will this work the way I'm thinking? Any other ideas. Thanks


----------



## CrankyMinion (May 26, 2014)

Yep, manual entry is the only way since Strava doesn't use data from the speed sensor to calculate distance. Strava only takes your cadence data for your own analysis purpose only, hence why it doesn't ask for your wheel size.


----------



## pedalruns (Dec 18, 2002)

JSWhaler said:


> I've recently begun using the strava app on my phone as I ride. I like to look over my rides afterwords. Anyway I also ride a lot on my trainer and am looking at ways to upload my trainer rides to strava. From what I gather I could pick up the wahoo speed cadence sensor and run the wahoo app while I ride in my basement, then upload it to strava. Are others doing this? Will this work the way I'm thinking? Any other ideas. Thanks


Yep and check out Trainer Road!! Power Based Indoor Cycling Software - TrainerRoad.com 

Trainer road uses bluetooth and ant+ now... lots of people use the wahoo trainer with trainer road.. I just use a regular trainer and get vitural power... I'm happy with vitural power, I don't race anymore but I love trainer road.. and yes you can upload to strava. I actually upload to garmin connect and my vitural power also uploads as well. Pretty cool and lots of workouts, you can sync different videos like the sufferfest videos.. these make for brutal workouts!

EDIT: Just to clarify (on trainerroad) the cadence sensor would work with the software from trainer road to give you vitural power. I don't think you would be able to record the virtual power on your app yet. I have a garmin edge 500 which does that, but I think they are working on having an app for trainer road soon. 

You would though be able to upload a workout completed on trainer road with the vitural power to strava which is a much better way to track fitness and workouts on an indoor trainer than any kind of speed you'll see on an indoor trainer.


----------



## JSWhaler (Nov 25, 2009)

I just ordered the wahoo blue sc (speed and cadence) and plan on trying this out linked to my iPhone. I'm hoping that running this while riding my trainer, afterwards I can upload my data to strava.


----------



## Social Climber (Jan 16, 2013)

pedalruns said:


> Yep and check out Trainer Road!! Power Based Indoor Cycling Software - TrainerRoad.com
> 
> Trainer road uses bluetooth and ant+ now... lots of people use the wahoo trainer with trainer road.. I just use a regular trainer and get vitural power... I'm happy with vitural power, I don't race anymore but I love trainer road.. and yes you can upload to strava. I actually upload to garmin connect and my vitural power also uploads as well. Pretty cool and lots of workouts, you can sync different videos like the sufferfest videos.. these make for brutal workouts!
> 
> ...


This is what I do with RidewithGPS. While you are working out Trainer Road generates a gpx file that I can download when I am finished. I can then upload the file to RidewithGPS and my workout shows up as a ride with all the statistical information included.


----------



## Poncharelli (May 7, 2006)

I have a powertap on my bike. After a trainer ride, I download the data on my PC, and the poweragent software has a link to Strava. That will upload that particular ride to Strava. 

It's definitely more hassle than uploading with the phone for outside riding.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

I've been using a Garmin lately. Procedure to use Strava with my trainer is the same as for outdoor rides. It assumes it's a trainer ride if I've told my Garmin I'm using it inside. It has heart rate, speed, distance, cadence, whatever I've recorded.


----------



## 41ants (Jul 24, 2007)

Trainer road is a very good program if you can find the exact algorithm fir your trainer, but even then it is VERY generous with the power numbers


----------

